# A Much Needed Vacation II



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 27, 2014)

Skinny-dipping never ends! Lol

A part two of my much needed vacation here at Pulau Sangihe, Indonesia a volcanic island just a few kilometers south of the Philippines.


A very scary limestone cliff @__@







With the kids of my local guide







At the heart of a tropical bamboo forest







Natural spring water (You don't wanna drink from it though lol)







I swear there were gouramis when i took the photo -__-








Happy weekend guys.. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the like akai


----------

